# CarPro Cquartz LED Focus Headlamp



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£24.95 from i4detailling

*Used on:*
Nissan Tiida

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
The new LED Headlamp from CarPro is an extremely powerful head worn torch that makes light work of defect spotting.

The LED has an expecected lifetime of 100,000 hours and a power output of up to 200 lumens.

The beam features a variable zoom controller and has three modes of operation; 100%, 30% and flashing.

The torch is powered by 3 x AAA batteries (supplied).
*
Packaging:*
This comes really well packaged and looks good.


















*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Looks like an LED headlamp, and smells very strikingly of nothing.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A

*Ease Of Use:*
Couldn't be anymore easy to use. Open it and insert the batteries and you are ready to go. The lamp has 3 modes - fill brightness, dimmer mode and flashing mode. These are accessed by pushing the button on the top of the lamp. Focus is variable by pulling the lamp in and out to adjust as you wish.

*Finish:*
Picks up RDS and swirls very well even in daylight. I wish I had taken pics of use in my garage too as it was good even with strip lights in place.

Some action shots:













































*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
At £24.95 it may seem a stretch for most. However within the torch market this is a good buy, similar money to rivals and with added benefit of hands free defect inspection.

*Overall DW Rating: 75%*









*Conclusion:*
I've given it an 7/10 as its a great bit of kit and good for catching defects. It's strength is in RDS and swirls and isn't as good in the hologram spotting department. Similar to the likes of a brinkman but still no match for a sun gun. I'd like it to be a bit brighter.

Thankyou to Avi for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/LED_Focus_Spotlamp_1.html


----------

